# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [blanchonvincent] rejoint l'quipe de rdaction

## DRH

blanchonvincent, vient d'intgrer l'quipe de rdacteurs Dveloppement Web.

Flicitations et bon courage ::):

----------

